# Best way to Renew a UK Passport



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Aug 04
Downloaded and completed UK online passport application after paying by bank card

Aug 05
Mailed off application to Belfast, delivery tracked on CTT

Aug 11
Online UK government passport tracker reported "Application Received"

Aug 13 
Online UK government passport tracker reported "Passport Dispatched"

Speedy Gonzalez, No?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent news for all of us with impending renewals. Many thanks.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Just one query. You did not mention if you had to return your current passport to Belfast or if you were able to retain it?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe you did not see my previous email. Did you have to send your current passport with the application or were you able to retain it please? Thank you.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Maggy, I can answer this one, as I have just renewed my passport, yes, you send your old passport with your mug shot and form.

The good thing with the new passport is that you can use it at the electronic passport control gates at the airport. We use Lisbon, not too sure of the others.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. Our present passports are already electronic/bionic (whatever they call it) and we have used them in many other places where the facility exists. I was just concerned about not having a valid passport to hand while the renewal process takes place although we do leave them at home and carry certified copies. There again if the process is so fast we probably need not worry.


----------

